# Bombscare says hi...



## fizzerbird (Nov 30, 2005)

It's really quiet here without him.   

He phoned me up last night, full of beans and says to say hi to yall.

I'm missing him like mad and it's far too tidy.

Still he made me laugh when he told me about the ferral turkeys roaming all over the place. They must have been the ones that got away....seeing as thanksgiving has come and gone.

Gobble gobble


----------



## JTG (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank him for my cold will you?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 30, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Thank him for my cold will you?



Awwww I will, he's always sharing things with people...such a kind man


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 1, 2005)

Tell the ol bugger I miss him will ya?

Tell him he's a jammy twat for me will ya?


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 1, 2005)

*waves at bombscare*

hello mate


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2005)

*waves at bomb & fizzer*


----------



## Isambard (Dec 1, 2005)

Please tell Bomb it is SO friggin hot here and the blokes on the beach are buffer and hunkier!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 1, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Please tell Bomb it is SO friggin hot here and the blokes on the beach are buffer and hunkier!



 erm...

Question

Do you mean they are buffer and hunkier than bombscare? or do you mean that it would be in his _interest_ to know that they are buffer and hunkier in a 'he's interested in buffer and hunkier men' type way?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 5, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Still he made me laugh when he told me about the ferral turkeys roaming all over the place.


FERAL turkeys????  
blimey


----------

